# Newly diagnosed at 30



## melmer (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been suffering with minor symptoms over the past 8 years, but about five and a half months ago I had to have my gallbladder removed. After that surgery, my system went crazy. About a month after the gallbladder removal, I was driving and experienced sudden, severe cramping in my lower right abdomen. I was able to pull over to the side of the road and call 911. I could barely speak to the operator the pain was so bad. I also had tunnel vision, pressure in my head, the feeling of imminent death, vomiting, and the sudden urge to go to the bathroom. By the time I got the hospital I was about to explode I had to go so badly. I spent about two hours in the bathroom in the emergency room but the pain wouldn't go away, even with pain medicine. The next morning they went in via Lap and found my appendix to be very large and ready to burst, so they did an appendectomy. The CT taken in the ER the day before hadn't shown an inflamed appendix. The doctors assured me that the gallbladder and the appendix had been the cause of my pain. I felt pretty good for about two weeks following the appendectomy and actually thought I was on the road to recovery. Unfortunately, I wasn't. Some coworkers wanted to go out for Mexican food so we went out for lunch before we were scheduled to go to a two hour training seminar. I felt fine immediately after eating but about 30 minutes into the seminar I felt the symptoms return. First, I get very hot in my face and ears. Then I feel like I have extreme sinus pressure and it's like my eyes are going to explode. It's almost like all the blood in my body is pushing up into my head. Then the cramping starts in my stomach. I run to the bathroom thinking I'm about to explode but nothing happens...I'm constipated. Then the pain gets even worse and I start to get tunnel vision and cold sweats. Then I start vomiting forcefully, then try to get myself down on the floor with my knees up. The pain will continue to worsen and sometimes will go in waves, other times, it remains pretty steady. This will last anywhere from 30 minutes to several hours until I finally go to the bathroom. It is quite literally like a cork is being removed and my bowels explode with a lot of force. I will continue going until it is completely watery. At this point I'm so weak I usually need help getting up. The severe pain lets up almost immediately after I go to the bathroom, but the pain and cramping doesn't really stop for a couple days. When I was at work for that seminar, my coworkers helped me up and drove me home (thankfully, I have understanding coworkers)!! I had another attack this past Friday and am currently at home (when I should be at work). I'm now in diarrhea mode after having been constipated for about two weeks (which led to this most recent attack). I've had to move back in with my parents to make sure I have someone available to help me if need be. I was terrified to be by myself when these attacks hit. From reading other stories it seems like I'm not alone in the feeling like you're seconds away from death when these things hit. I go to the GI doctor tomorrow, my general doctor is who diagnosed me with IBS-A. I'm currently taking Librax, Lorcet Plus, Prozac, peppermint capsules, and have increased my fiber intake. I've had three clear CT scans, two clear ultrasounds (one abdominal and one transvag), and two clear abdominal/pelvic x-rays. All my bloodwork has come back clear. I'm in panic attack mode right now (which is probably why I'm writing a book on this message board). I ate one cracker this morning and it sent me flying to the bathroom. Yesterday, I drank a few sips of water and that set me off. Is this what life is like with IBS? This is what I have to look forward to? My coworkers are understanding to the point that they know something is going on, but that doesn't stop them from making jokes (I know they don't mean anything by them, but they still sting). The usual joke is about me passing out once a month from a stomach ache. I know that exercise will help, but this is like a catch-22. When I lay down I can resist the urge to the bathroom, but when I'm up and moving, I've got to immediately go. If I'm in constipation mode, the pain from that is so bad that exercise seems almost impossible. I've never been to a GI doctor before, so I hope he has some help to offer. Until then, I just pray that we will eventually find a cure. We have to.


----------

